# One tank of ethenol and now...



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

..my little outboard won't start. I literaly ran one tank of ethenol through it, and switched back. It ran rough a couple of time, and Sunday it would not start at all. Now what do I do? Will "Sea Foam" correct the problem, or does it have to go under the knife?


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Do you have major medical? That one tank of Ethanol probably desolved all the gunk that was just hanging around. Nothing wrong with ethanol, just a real good cleaning agent and will desolve any gunk or crap in the fuel system and move it on through.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Fuel*

Change your fuel filter a couple of times and you will be fine as long as you don't clog an injector old fuel is as bad if not worse than e-10


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I do believe Sea Foam also has alcohol in it. So be carefull with it.Ethanol is not kind to marine engines, outboards especially.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

More info on the engine/tank configuration. What year engine?


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

RipinLips said:


> ..my little outboard won't start. I literaly ran one tank of ethenol through it, and switched back. It ran rough a couple of time, and Sunday it would not start at all. Now what do I do? Will "Sea Foam" correct the problem, or does it have to go under the knife?



I seriously doubt one tank of ethanol caused your problem. It might have made the problem happen sooner, but isnt the direct cause. It takes alot more then one tank to mess up anything in the fuel system. First thing I would do is check spark, and maybe change the plug. If its easy enough to get to the carb bowl drain screw, then drain it into a clear container and see if you have any water in it. I have had several bikes in the shop lately that have gotten bad gas from the gas stations..... Check spark, check for water in the fuel, then go from there...


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

what he said


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

I agree x2 I bet the real problem is not from the one tank of e-10 gas. Check spark and check for fuel and see which route to diagnose. We need more info like is the motor even turning. or turning and not firing. just my 2 cents


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

Seafoam is "100% pure petroleum product". I ran some mixed with some old mix through my '90 48 Special and it helped but, to make sure, I used a trick a Cajun outboard repair guy told me when he was too backed up to clean my carbs and I wanted to go fish (I have no clue how you'd use it with injectors though). He recommended spraying Sierra Carbon Free in my carb. I hit the high speed jets, some in the throat in hopes it would leak somewhere useful, pulled the float (?) chamber drain plugs and sprayed some in and tried to stop the holes before it all leaked out, and even sprayed the little screens on the side (don't know if the lead anywhere internally but, figured it was worth a shot. Let it sit overnight and it worked like a charm, started up and ran smoothly (well, as smooth as an old 2 cyl can I guess). Before he filled me in on this "secret", I'd usually end up getting the carbs cleaned out to the tune of $100 or so every couple of years. I also put some Seafoam in my lawnmower that started acting up and it seemed to like it. I actually bought the stuff for the crankcase in my Mercruiser, got some water in the oil and want to flush it out. I only bought the stuff after reading glowing reports from users (not on the Seafoam site though).
Hope this helps


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

*This is a very good point!!!*



TheCaptKen said:


> Do you have major medical? That one tank of Ethanol probably desolved all the gunk that was just hanging around. Nothing wrong with ethanol, just a real good cleaning agent and will desolve any gunk or crap in the fuel system and move it on through.


I think you are right also that fact that pure gas flows allot easier than e-10. Pure gas carried the tiny broken down particles into your jets essentially the same as clogged arteries plaque build up etc. I would not use Sea Foam it contains around 10%-20% Isopropal Alchohol. The remaining ingredients of Naptha and Pale oil will raise your flash point and change your octaine. If you use too much it will interfear with detonation and quite possibly leave more of a carbon residue causing greater compression however two strokes arent high compression engines thus making your engine seem to run better but putting a greater load on your crank bearings which is not good for longevity. Ever heard my engine was running best it ever has just before it blew up- I dont understand?
Sea Foam will absorb water and allow the fuel to burn which is why some people think its great stuff. You could accomplish the same thing with Heet that walmart sells for about 1.68 but remember alchohal/ ethanol is bad. 

Solution:
Drain the fuel, purge your line switch back to pure Gas- it will last a year with no wasteful additives. Trust me you will use it and fill up with fresh Gas before then. If you dont ,sell the boat and fish off the dock you will save yourself money and frustration. The south east is very humid -close your tank vent when done operating to prevent water/moisture from getting in. A sock over the fuel cap also works great for portable tanks. The other thing you may want to check is the inlet pick up screen in your tank they can clog or collapse with e-10 use making your engine starve for fuel.


* Also if you happened to mix pure gas with e-10 it can Gel causing this symptom.

*Also if you plan on using E-10, a synthetic two stroke oil is much more compatible as opposed to the Petolium based Dino oil.


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

Great information, you obviously have a deep understanding of the topic,thank you. I cleaned the fuel filter 4 times, added more Sea Foam, replaced the spark plugs and now it is "running better then it ever has." I'm keeping my fingers crossed...thanks again.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*My question is---*

How long did the ethanol containing fuel sit in your tank? If you are like me, a 6 gallon tank will last several trips because I usually start Tarpon fishing right at the ramp. Several short trips will slosh the tank around a lot, dissolving the varnish in the tank.

Here is what Ethanol can do to fuel lines. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f26/xxx-rated-nasty-110805/

I would not set foot in an older I/0 or inboard gas burner. I'll bet folks have been killed due to leaks caused by Ethanol.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

Duplicate


----------



## smann316 (Aug 2, 2010)

Use startron or Stabil marine treatment with your ethanol gas and you shouldn't have an issue.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

:yes:

Drain the tank , change the fuel filter. 

Get some new gas, new spark, air, repeat as needed.

:no:


----------



## Moore Marine (Mar 4, 2012)

Moore Marine can help anyones fuel troubles, just give us a call and we can fix it so you have moore time to go fishing. Also come see our web site www.dieseldone.com Talk to Capt Nick @850-456-9070


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

lobsterman said:


> I do believe Sea Foam also has alcohol in it. So be carefull with it.Ethanol is not kind to marine engines, outboards especially.


Sea Foam has no alcohol.

No
This has been put out before.
Sea Foam is purely a petroleum based product. I bought a few cans and use it in my boat, lawnmower, car, etc. I bought it after reading a bunch of non-Sea Foam sponsored reviews which indicate it works.
You can find them on line.

Just took a look at the can. Sea Foam is a 100% pure petroleum based product. 
Check out the feedback from folks who have used it and you may find some useful info. I don't put much stock in feedback from the companies, so I look for places that have reports from users.

I have a Johnson 48 spl that would clog up on me most years. It was living in a high humid swamp area of South Louisiana for months at a time. After paying for carb cleaning a couple of times a Cajun outboard mechanic told me to get some Sierra Carbon Free and spray it everywhere I could think of in the carbs. I'd pull the float chamber drains and spray some in and close the drains, high speed jets, air intake to drip, etc. Then let it sit overnight and the next day, it ran great.

Last year, I started adding some Sea Foam to the fuel. I'll know in a couple months or so how it did. In any case, the Carbon Free worked like a charm.


----------

